# Lecture on Contemporary Percussion Music



## Guest

This is a fabulous 80 minute program about modern percussion music, and also it provides a brief history of percussion instruments. It is part of a series of programs entitled, "To be Musical", from the University of California, San Diego. Enjoy:


----------



## esharpe

Most Excellent.


----------

